# ADF(s) and a Betta?



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

So I've done a wee (not very much) research on ADF's and they seem quite interesting, and wouldn't mind keeping a pair. SO! I was wondering if five gallons would be enough for Two (or MAYBE one) froggies, and my male Tug? I also have a 7.9 gallon with my male Strausse in it, which is also a possibility. Although, as of now, the tank is lacking a lid  BUT I should be making a new one (accidently stepped on the last one xD) soon! 

I've got two tanks (listed above) do either sound suitable for an ADF or two? I've read a BIT (like I said not much) about them having to be kept in pairs? I do have a ten, and a five gallon I could use for quarantining the frogs prior to putting them in either of the tanks. I CANNOT set up another tank permantly because I just don't have the enough time, space, and money to be giving the best care I can for a whole new ecosystem like that. 

I must add in that Strausse, my betta who lives in my 7.9 gallon is on the more aggressive side, BUT I don't know how he'd handle a whole new tank mate, I mean, with it being a frog, and it being about the same size as him I don't think he'll be TOO upset. The 7.9 gallon DOES have a SMALLER base than my 5 gallon, and this tank is taller, rather being wider; hence why it's got a smaller base.

My five gallon with Tug SEEMS suitable for Tug to have a POSSIBLE tank mate, I mean he is really laid back compared to Strausse and I've never been able to get him to flare, no matter how hard I try!

If by chance these frogs woundn't get along with which ever betta they might end up with I could probably set up one of the other tanks as a last ditch effort. I say this because I wouldn't want them to suffer because of my poor judgement, etc.

I don't have the money (well, I do, but I'm saving) to make a SUPER fancy home for just the AFD SO I'd really love to have some, but I'd like to keep them in with one of my other bettas to keep every thing easy/easier! I am only a teenager, so I don't have a REAL job yet. 

THANK YOU! (in advance) for your help!  I do not want to go into anything unprepared, because I'd really hate to have these little guys, thinking I'm doing the right think when really I'm harming them!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The big problem with ADF is they are slow swimmers.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I've read about that xD
How much of an issue would that be? My 5 gallon isn't that tall.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I think I have read the tank needs to be no taller then 14 inches.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

14 inches... I shall have to measure my tanks.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Please read my thread on the proper care of ADFs, in my sig. It will have all the appropriate information for their housing an whatnot. 

Thank you.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> The big problem with ADF is they are slow swimmers.


Mine must not have gotten that message :roll: They are crazy fast when they want to be. Slow and stupid the rest of the time. Mine make it to the top and back down to breathe in like half a second... if you blink you'll miss it, the only evidence is the exhale bubble which is easier to catch than the dive for air.

I've read that anything under 18" is fine... I know people can keep them in 55 gallon tanks with no problems, which when you consider the depth of substrate at 2-3" is probably only 17-18" from bottom to top of the water.

Is your 7.9 a Fluval Ebi/Flora? That would be just fine for ADF's


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

@sarahspins:Yes my is indeed the Flora  Got it from my dad, lol, he finished off his plants, since he was having to many problems with his plants, but hey! I gained a free tank!
Do you think I'd have enough room for two in there? I also have Strausse in there, my little porker of a betta! 
--
@Gizmo: I have read your thread twice now, lol, might go back a reread it again later!

--

Ugh, can't decide on which fish they'd be better tank mates with. I mean they are probably going in the Flora (7.9) because it is larger, BUT Strausse is the one who is more likely to eat their food, and POSSIBLY cause some trouble. On the other hand I worry about Tug having issues with the ADFs because his eyes have begun to have cloud over with iridensence! Tug is a gentle fish who I can't get to flare, he just gets stressed at a mirror, lol. I mean if in the end they DIDN'T work out with Strausse I could put Strausse in the 5gal(where Tug currently resides) and move Tug into the Flora. Desicions, desicions. BUT before I even fully decide on this I have to ask my parents, and then double check that I'm allowed to break out another tank for quarantine!


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

Yep, plenty of room for the frogs and a betta. I have one of those tanks too waiting to be set up


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Ah, well then let me clarify. 

You can put one frog with the betta in the five gallon, or two with the betta in the seven, if you are worried about the fish's personalities, why not switch the fish? 

ADFs do not need to be kept in pairs or groups, they do just fine by themselves. I personally keep a single female in my 55 gallon tank, though I am thinking of setting up a temporary tank to qt several more for her to have some froggy company.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok! Thank you for the clarafication! 
I think I'll get one, quarantine it for 3 months I believe I read? And then add him/her and then get another frog, since I'd be QTing with a five gal! Or I might just get one to go with Tug


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

You don't need to quarantine for that long unless the place you buy from also sells clawed frogs, or you are adding to a current population of frogs, the fungus that they may or may not carry is not transmit able to fish.  if you are going to get two, just get them at the same time and save yourself the hassle. Lol


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd be able to QT the two together in the five gallon? I believe my Petland has ACF as well (can't recall off hand) so I shall have to see for sure. Do they need a heater in the QT tank?


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

The fungus will actually develop faster in cooler water, so qt at the lower temp range is reccomended, but no colder than 75 or so.

Also, yes, 5gallons for two frogs is fine


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

Hmm...I shall have to price everything out... I'm still hoping to get a Guinea Pig, BUT I probably won't get one... WELL maybe I'll hold off on the frogs... MAYBE xD Guinea Pigs are more costly but are so fun xD Hurum... Frogs, guinea pig, frogs, guinea pig. BAH I'll just have to see what is allowed and what's not!


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol do what you want more!


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

I think my dogs would need to be kept seperate from Guinea Pig though... They are Miniature Schnauzers... Lucy has a some prey drive, and Gus well, he's just an oaf really xD


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

ADFs are so fun. My female is a monstrous beast, and my little male crawls into my hand all the time looking for noms. :3


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, I have a mini schnauzer, I know what you mean! Lol


----------



## PaintedOaksOki (Oct 6, 2011)

That's cute Olympia! :3
--
I have a salt and pepper Mini Schnauzer, her name is Lucy, and Gus is a black male Mini Schnauzer. Gus is a black Mini Schnauzer puppy, about 4 months old, and almost as big as Lucy! He's expected to finish at 25pounds! haha
--
I'm pondering on this Guinea Pig and ADF thing lol.


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

PaintedOaksOki said:


> I'm still hoping to get a Guinea Pig


Guinea pigs are great but they require a LOT more space than most pet store cages provide, plus they need a significant amount of fresh veggies daily and good quality hay in their diets to stay healthy... it's a lot more work and expense than a pair of ADF's


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

ADF's ADF'S, I just got one today and he is already a blast. You can feed them from your hand t prevent the betta from eating everything and if it is within reach they will eat food that fell on the ground.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

From what I have read with other fish bettas have an easy time stealing there food.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

That is why you have to handfeed them Chocolatebetta. It's not that hard and it's actually really fun hand feeding an ADF. I do it with my boy and he's just fine.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I know you can keep them together I wanted the OP to know you feed them differently like those things that put food in front of them.


----------

